# public lake top water PIG!



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

public lake, 5lbs even on scale. Caught on pop-r over weed flat.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

That's a heavy Summertime heat-wave biggun'. Good job.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Giant there for summer.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats a dandy for sure. Did you get any out of the pads inside the cove? Your secret is safe with me.  That lake puts out bigguns quite often...but it gets hit HARD. 

I hooked a good one in the cove last week on a frog. I wasnt as fortunate. I fish that lake quite often and I have yet to break 3lbs.

Congrats. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jck1961 (Nov 7, 2010)

Great fish, Congratulations! The Pop-r is one of my favorites. It's a great little lure that catches big fish.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice lunker!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I got mine on public topwater to. 5.5# nice fish sir.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

NICE FISH GUYS!!

Poppers are the go to surface lure right now. I caught close to 70 bass on 3 different bodys of water in the past 3 days on the same RICO. 

Cant whipe the smile off my face this Monday!!


----------

